# "Deer Antler" IGF-1 sprays and effectiveness



## Onrek (Feb 14, 2014)

From everything I've researched, these oral sprays kind of suck and can cause more gh gut growth than anything, although I've also read about taking them at opportune times of muscle soreness to still stimulate cell repair. Now obviously I understand this method is no where near as effective as pinning, but I'd like to know if anyone has had any success using these oral spray formulas? Or hell, even anything to contribute at all about them.

I have a small bottle left of the stuff, and I want to maximize whatever use it may potentially have.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 15, 2014)

I think it is good marketing propaganda to cover pro sports athletes (non PL/ BB) to mask or distract from the fact they are indeed enhanced.
Haven't checked to see if they've been banned by the leagues since last reading of. Not sure why anyone would bother vs running some generic gh


----------



## Joliver (Feb 15, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I think it is good marketing propaganda to cover pro sports athletes (non PL/ BB) to mask or distract from the fact they are indeed enhanced.
> Haven't checked to see if they've been banned by the leagues since last reading of. Not sure why anyone would bother vs running some generic gh



Agreed.  Admit to something that may be frowned upon that way you seem honest enough that they don't believe you are juicing.  Misdirection.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 15, 2014)

I would think peps would be better


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 15, 2014)

Deer antler isn't going to do much, if anything.  Peptides would be a lot more potent but must be used 3x ED for many months to really give gh benefit.  


Ghrp2 is cheap and will be a tiny bit anabolic plus make u eat.  That would be a budget gh option.  U will get a great gh pulse, an insulin spike and than eat.


----------



## Crim Crim (Mar 29, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> Deer antler isn't going to do much, if anything.  Peptides would be a lot more potent but must be used 3x ED for many months to really give gh benefit.
> 
> 
> Ghrp2 is cheap and will be a tiny bit anabolic plus make u eat.  That would be a budget gh option.  U will get a great gh pulse, an insulin spike and than eat.



What is the danger of seeing GH gut growth from peptides?  I'm getting closer to experimenting with these options...


----------

